# Impedancia entrada amplificador



## Harold4 (Abr 8, 2010)

Muy buenas a todos, en primer lugar pido disculpas si esta duda ya estaba resuelta (he consultado otros dos temas con la misma duda, pero no me ha quedado nada clara).

Estoy dando ahora en clase el tema de los amplificadores mediante BJT, y hay una cosa que no entiendo. ¿Por que la impedancia de entrada ha de ser elevada (en uno ideal tender hacia infinito)? 

Con ello creo que lo unico que se consigue es minimizar la corriente que entra al amplificador, pero en que influye eso? A la hora de amplificar, únicamente se va a tomar el voltaje en la entrada (y si no me equivoco, este sera independiente de la resistencia de entrada) no?

Si entiendo que la impedancia de salida debe ser baja, pues al estar en serie asi se evita que se pierda la ganancia conseguida con el amplificador, pero no entiendo en que afecta la impedancia de entrada

Un saludo y perdon por mi torpeza, pero no consigo aclararme


----------



## foso (Abr 8, 2010)

Harold4. Ya lo tenés. Por el mismo motivo que necesitas una impedancia baja a la salida, necesitas una impedancia alta a la entrada. Si tu amplificador es de tensión, lo que hace es multipicar la tension de entrada por un factor y colocarlo a la salida. 
Ahora, a la entrada le vas a poner una señal que proviene de por ejemplo un generador, que tiene una impedancia de salida (interna), entonces si tu amplificador no tiene impedancia grande a la entrada la señal queda toda practicamente en la impedancia interna del generador y tu amplificador no detecta nada. Por eso es necesario que la impedancia sea grande.

En los sistemas donde menejas potencia importante, y no queres tener perdidas, el mejor acoplamiento lo conseguis igualando las impedancias de salida a las impedancias de entrada. Pero eso ya es otra historia. Si no te importa las perdidas de potencia, aumentale la impedancia de entrada lo mas que puedas.

Saludos


----------



## Harold4 (Abr 8, 2010)

foso dijo:


> Harold4. Ya lo tenés. Por el mismo motivo que necesitas una impedancia baja a la salida, necesitas una impedancia alta a la entrada. Si tu amplificador es de tensión, lo que hace es multipicar la tension de entrada por un factor y colocarlo a la salida.
> Ahora, a la entrada le vas a poner una señal que proviene de por ejemplo un generador, que tiene una impedancia de salida (interna), entonces si tu amplificador no tiene impedancia grande a la entrada la señal queda toda practicamente en la impedancia interna del generador y tu amplificador no detecta nada. Por eso es necesario que la impedancia sea grande.
> 
> En los sistemas donde menejas potencia importante, y no queres tener perdidas, el mejor acoplamiento lo conseguis igualando las impedancias de salida a las impedancias de entrada. Pero eso ya es otra historia. Si no te importa las perdidas de potencia, aumentale la impedancia de entrada lo mas que puedas.
> ...



Muchas gracias, ya me he aclarado gracias a tu respuesta 

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------

